# Bei Enter soll FORM abgeschickt werden



## AlexD1979 (6. September 2005)

Hallo,
Ich weiß bestimmt ganz simpel,. aber in der Referenz finde ich nicht, dass onLoad="focus()"; funktioniert. 
Der User trägt etwas in das Textfeld ein und soll mit Enter die Action auslösen, wie macht man das ?


```
<form action="anzeigen.php" method="POST" name="suche_id">
        <input name="tf_suche" type="text" class="rahmen">
<input type="submit" value="suche" name="suche" class="button_style">
</form>
```


----------



## ollek81 (10. September 2005)

Moin!

Bei mir nimmt der IE automatisch den submit-button des Formulars in dem ich rumschreibe, wenn ich Enter drücke. 
Naja, und zum fokussieren würde ich dem Element eine id verpassen und dann klappt das mit document.getElementById(<id>).focus(); 

Hoffe, ich konnte etwas helfen.

MfG
Ollek81


----------



## Maik (10. September 2005)

AlexD1979 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Der User trägt etwas in das Textfeld ein und soll mit Enter die Action auslösen, wie macht man das ?
> 
> ...


Dein Source-Code funktioniert doch, das Formular wird mittels der Return-Taste (= enter) abgeschickt ... 


Browsercheck: FF 1.0.2, IE 6.0, MOZ 1.6, NN 7.0, OP 8.01


----------



## Obihawe (13. September 2005)

ich habe ein ähnliches problem.

bei manchen forms die ich gemacht habe funktioniert das abschicken automatisch mit enter, bei anderen nicht. ich sehe aber im moment irgendwie gar nicht den unterschied der das kaputt macht.

irgendjemand eine idee?


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. September 2005)

Wir sehen den Unterschied  auch nicht, genaugenommen ist garnix zu sehen


----------



## Obihawe (13. September 2005)

ja ja, ist schon klar dass ihr nichts seht, ich hab ja auch nichts weiter gepostet.   

was könnte denn im argen sein, wenn man die form nicht mit enter abschicken kann?


----------



## Obihawe (13. September 2005)

so jetzt damit ihr nochmal was seht habe ich den wichtigen teil code aus der seite rauskopiert:


```
// set the queryForm
$queryForm="    
  <form action='".$_SERVER['PHP_SELF']."' method='post'> 
    <table border='0'>
      <tr>
        <td>Search for:</td>
        <td><input type='text' name='searchString'></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td colspan='2'><input type='submit' name='submit' value='Search'></td>
      </tr>
    </table>
  </form>
";
```

Ich setze praktsich die variable query form. Die Seite ruft sich wie man sieht wieder selber auf.

Die query form soll zu sehen sein, wenn die Seite das erste mal aufgerufen wird und soll dann nachdem die form submitted wurde wieder erscheinen (natürlich neben den suchergebnissen) damit man gleich die nächste suche eingeben kann.

das funktioniert auch soweit wie geplant, nur eben wenn man per maus auf den Search Knopf drückt. nicht wenn man die enter taste drückt.

woran kanns liegen? schieß ich mir dadurch, dass ich die "submittete" form wieder aufrufe irgendwie selber ins bein? oder hab ich bei der form an sich schon einen fehler eingebaut? oder irgendetwas ganz anderes?


----------



## StefanLausL (13. September 2005)

Hallo!!

Also bei mir funktioniert es einfandfrei !
Sogar mit ENTER !


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. September 2005)

Auch da ist nichts ersichtlich.
Poste mal bitte den Code der Seite, wie er unter Browser>Quelltext erscheint.


----------



## Obihawe (13. September 2005)

ok so sieht der code aus, wenn die seite ganz neu aufgerufen wurde ohne dass das formular submittet wurde.

wenn ich ein suchbegriff eingebe und enter drücke, dann wird einfach die seite nochmal neu aufgerufen. der suchbegriff ist weg und es sieht alles wie neu aus. wenn ich den suchbegriff eingebe und mit der maus auf den search knopf drücke funktioniert alles wie gewollt. er liefert mir dann die suchergebnisse oder sagt mir halt, dass nichts gefunden wrude.


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC '-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN' 'DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd'><html><head><title>Database</title><meta name='description' content='' /><meta name='keywords' content='' /><meta name='owner' content='' /><meta name='datemodified' content='' /><meta name='dateexpired' content='' /><link rel='stylesheet' href='style/style2.css' type='text/css' /><link rel='stylesheet' href='styles/style.css' type='text/css' /><script src='lib.js' type='text/javascript'></script><script src='siteData/siteData' type='text/javascript'></script></head><body><script type='text/javascript'>_page.startPage('')</script>
    <br>
    <div class='p-pagetitle'>Search</div>
        
  <form action='search.php' method='post'> 
    <table border='0'>
      <tr>
        <td>Search for:</td>
        <td><input type='text' name='searchString'></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td colspan='2'><input type='submit' name='submit' value='Search'></td>
      </tr>
    </table>
  </form>
<script type='text/javascript'>_page.endPage()</script><a href='site_data' class='p-robots'></a></body></html>
```


----------

